# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  منهجية كتابة المواضيع القانونية

## لارين

منهجية كتابة المواضيع القانونية

المنهجية: هي طريقة لاستغلال وتوظيف المعلومات في الإجابة عن إشكالية أو مشكل قانوني ما أو لتحليل فكرة ما.

فهي أسلوب في الكتابة يقوم على عرض الأفكار بأسلوب متسلسل ومرتب ومبوب (معنون)، وتجنب العرض العشوائي وغير الموظف للمعلومات أو سردها بأسلوب غير مسترسل أي بدون عنونة.

فلا أحد ينكر أن الارتجال من طبيعته أن لا ينتج إلا عملا أهوج، قليل الفائدة أما التفكير العلمي الممنهج والمقنن والتخطيط المسبق هما اللذان يرفعان من مستوى التحليل.

فالمنهجية إذا مجرد وسيلة وليست هدفا بحد ذاتها فهي أسلوب للتفكير المنظم وهي الخيط غير المرئي الذي يشد أجزاء الموضوع إلى بعضها البعض.

الموضوع النظري: هو موضوع يثير المناقشة والتفكير وغايته إثبات أو برهنة صحة أو خطأ فكرة معينة أو مجموعة أفكار أو إظهار أوجه العلاقة وأوجه التشابه والاختلاف بين مصطلحين قانونيين.

او هو اختبار هدفه معرفة مدى قدرة الطالب على تحديد الاشكالية التي يطرحها الموضوع وذلك من خلال مصطلحاته والصيغة التي قدم فيها.

فالموضوع النظري ليس مجرد فرصة لسرد المعلومات خلافا للمحاضرات التي يغلب عليها طابع السرد النظري للمعلومات.

لهذا فإن المعلومات الواردة في المحاضرات ليست أكثر من مادة خام سيستخدمها الطالب عند كتابة الموضوع لإنتاج العمل المطلوب منه.

&#220; فالغاية في المحاضرات هي استعراض أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات النظرية.

&#220; بينما الغاية من الموضوع النظري المعروض على الطالب هي توظيف تلك المعلومات في الإجابة عن الإشكالية التي يطرحها الموضوع.

مع الإشارة إلى أنه كلما كان الطالب يملك ثقافة قانونية تتجاوز ما جاء في المحاضرات فإن دراسته لأي موضوع ستكون أكثر سهولة ودقة وشمولية.

فالمحاضرات بالنسبة للطالب يجب أن تمثل الحد الأدنى من المعلومات التي لا بد من الإلمام بها قبل البحث في أي موضوع وكلما ارتفع الطالب فوق ذلك الحد الأدنى كلما ازدادت لديه القدرة على تحليل أي موضوع يطرح عليه.



وتتجلى أهمية المنهجية القانونية في أنها:

&#220; تبرز مدى قدرة الطالب على استيعاب المعلومات النظرية الواردة في المحاضرات وقدرته على التصرف فيها وفق متطلبات الموضوع المطروح عليه هذا من جهة.

&#220; ومن جهة أخرى فإن المنهجية القانونية تعود الطالب على ترتيب وتنسيق أفكاره وتقديمها بشكل سلس وبتسلسل منطقي مبوب.

&#220; وكذلك تعوده على الأسلوب القانوني في الكتابة والقائم على الدقة والاختصار والوضوح وعدم التكرار، وتبعده عن السطحية والأسلوب السردي.

ولكن كيف نتطرق إلى دراسة الموضوع النظري؟

للإجابة عن ذلك لابد من أن نتعرض أولا إلى مراحل إعداد الإجابة عن الموضوع النظري (i) لنمر ثانيا إلى كيفية تحرير الإجابة عن الموضوع النظري (ii)

i- مراحل إعداد الإجابة عن الموضوع النظري
وهي ستة مراحل: 1- فهم الموضوع – 2- ضبط المفاهيم والمصطلحات – 3- حصر الموضوع – 4- جمع المعلومات –5- تحديد الإشكالية – 6- وضع المخطط،ويمكن تقسيمها إلى مراحل أولية (أ) ومراحل جوهرية (ب).

أ ـ المراحل الأولية
وهي : فهم الموضوع (1) تحديد المصطلحات (2) حصر الموضوع (3)

1-فهم الموضوع :
وذلك بقراءة الموضوع عدة مرات قراءة متأنية دون تسرع لأن :

القراءة المتسرعة = إجابة خاطئة حتما.

إذ أن القراءة المتسرعة قد تجعلنا لا ننتبه للكلمات والمصطلحات الواردة في الموضوع بدقة.

2-تحديد المصطلحات
في كل موضوع يوجد مصطلح أو مصطلحات قانونية كما توجد بعض المفردات والأحرف، وجميعها ما سيحدد لنا المطلوب في الموضوع ومن أين نبدأ وكيف نحلل.

والقراءة المتأنية غايتها استخراج تلك المصطلحات والمفردات والحروف التي يمكن تصنيفها الى ثلاث أنواع هي :

النوع الأول يمكن أن نسميه "الكلمات المفاتيح":

وهي المصطلحات القانونية الواردة في نص الموضوع، وسميناها بالكلمات المفاتيح لأنها هي التي ستدخلنا في صلب الموضوع، ولأنها المحور الذي سيدور حوله تحليلنا للموضوع، ومن أمثلتها : القاعدة القانونية – العرف – التشريع – فقه القضاء – محكمة التعقيب – مبدأ حياد القاضي – القرائن القانونية – حق الشفعة - ...وغيرها الكثير من المصطلحات التي سيتعرض لها الطالب اثناء دراسته.

النوع الثاني يمكن أن نسميه "الكلمات الإطار":

وهي المفردات التي لا تعتبر مصطلحات وسميناها بالكلمات الإطار لأنها هي التي سترسم لنا حدود الموضوع، وتحدد لنا بدقة إطار البحث الذي يجب أن لا نخرج عنه. ومن أمثلتها : " خصائص ـ دور – نجاعة – مبررات – أسباب – شروط – تراجع ـ تفاعل– آثار – ميدان...".

وميزت هذه الكلمات إنها ليست حكرا على اللغة القانونية وهي تحمل نفس المعنى المعروف لها عادة في اللغة العادية.

النوع الثالث وهو الأحرف:

فقد يوجد في نص الموضوع حرف أو أكثر وهذه الحروف تلعب أحيانا دورا كبيرا في تحديد المطلوب في الموضوع.

&#220; ويمكن أن يكون الحرف حرف استفهام ولكل حرف استفهام إجابة تختلف عن الآخر، فعندما نسأل لماذا؟ ستكون إجابتنا مختلفة حتما عن أن نسأل ماهي ؟ أو كيف؟ أو أين؟ أو متى؟...ولهذا يجب تحديد السؤال بدقة.

&#220; كما يمكن أن يكون حرف عطف مثل الواو (و - أو) فوجود الواو هو الذي سيجعلنا نبحث هل أن الموضوع علاقة أم مقارنة؟

ولهذا يتم التأكيد دائما على ضرورة القراءة الفاحصة للموضوع حتى نستخرج المصطلحات و المفردات والحروف التي ستوجهنا في تحليلنا وتعيننا في حصر الموضوع.

3-حصر الموضوع وتحديد الإطار العام
وهذا الأمر سيكون سهلا إذا ركزنا في المرحلتين السابقتين، والغاية من حصر الموضوع ليست فقط تحديد ما هو مطلوب منا.

وإنما أيضا تحديد الإطار العام للموضوع أي تحديد إطاره القانوني أو إطاره التاريخي ويمكن هنا الاستعانة بمخطط المحاضرات، لأن هذا المخطط هو الذي يساعد الطالب في معرفة هيكلية المادة التي يبحث فيها وتقسيماتها وموقع كل موضوع من الدرس : أين يبدأ وأين ينتهي وإلى أي جزء من المحاضرات ينتمي.

وهذه المرحلة ستعيننا في تحديد الفكرة التي سننطلق منها في التحليل وستساعدنا كذلك في الانتقال إلى المراحل الجوهرية للإعداد للموضوع النظري



ب-المراحل الجوهرية للإعداد الموضوع النظري :
وهي ثلاثة حسب الترتيب الآتي: جمع المعلومات (1) وتحديد الإشكالية (2) ووضع المخطط (3).

1- جمع المعلومات
أي جمع المعلومات التي لها علاقة بالمصطلحات القانونية الواردة في الموضوع واستبعاد المعلومات التي لا علاقة لها بالمطلوب.

ويمكن جمع المعلومات بطرح الأسئلة على أنفسنا : ما هو تعريف المصطلحات؟ ما هي الطبيعة القانونية للمصطلحات؟ ما هو نظامها القانوني ؟ ما هي شروطها ؟ ما هي آثارها؟ كيف تعامل معها المشرع ؟ وما هي الفصول التي تعرضت لها؟ وما هي آراء الفقه في هذا الموضوع ؟ وهل يوجد فقه قضاء حول الموضوع أم لا؟... وهكذا نستمر في طرح الأسئلة على أنفسنا والإجابة عنها. وكل إجابة يمكن أن تذكرنا بمعلومات أخرى، أي أن كل معلومة نتذكرها قد تذكرنا بمعلومة ثانية وهكذا، وما طرح الأسئلة إلا عنصر مساعد في تنشيط الذاكرة _ تداعي الأفكار _.

وهذه الطريقة أفضل من انتظار أن تأتي المعلومات عن طريق التأمل والتركيز دون أن نحاول استثارتها بأنفسنا.

2-تحديد الإشكالية:
وهذه المرحلة تأتي حتما بعد عملية جمع المعلومات لأننا لا يمكن أن نحدد الإشكالية إلا اعتمادا على المعلومات التي لدينا.

لأن المقصود بتحديد الإشكالية هو تضييق حدود الموضوع بحيث يكون مفصلا على ما يجب تناوله، ومتناسبا مع الوقت المحدد لإنجاز الموضوع، وملائما لمعلومات الطالب.

فالإشكالية هي السؤال الذي يطرح علينا الموضوع بسببه حتى نجيب عنه فلكل موضوع إشكالية يجب علينا أن نحددها بدقة حتى نجيب عنها بوضوح وشمولية.

وإشكالية الموضوع من الأشياء التي يستهن بها البعض بحيث يجرؤ على تحديدها لمجرد قراءة الموضوع، ومن جهة أخرى يراها البعض قضية كبرى ويمضي وقتا طويلا في البحث عنها.

وكلا السلوكين خاطئ فالأول قد يؤدي إلى الخروج عن الموضوع بسهولة والثاني قد يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت دون التمكن من إنجاز المطلوب.

لهذا يجب تجنب الأسلوبين واعتماد أسلوب وسطي لا إفراط ولا تفريط فيه، وهو أسلوب عملي يتغير حسب الموضوع لأن طريقة استخلاص الإشكالية تختلف باختلاف طريقة طرح الموضوع علينا وباختلاف الكلمات والأحرف الموجودة في نص الموضوع.

ولهذا يجب علينا أن نميز بين مختلف أنواع المواضيع النظرية لأن لكل نوع طريقة مختلفة في الوصول إلى ضبط الإشكالية وذلك على النحو التالي:



2-1-موضوع المصطلح الواحد
أي أن يوجد أمامنا مصطلح قانوني واحد دون أي كلمة معه مثل:"العرف – مدرسة الشرح على المتون – الشخصية القانونية – الإقرار – الشهادة – الأهلية – التصرف القانوني – الحجة الكتابية – الحرمة الجسدية – الذات المعنوية ...الخ".

في هذه الحالة يجب طرح الإشكالية بشكل يشمل الموضوع من جميع جوانبه وتجنب أن نحصر الموضوع في زاوية معينة.

فالمطلق يجب أن يبقي على إطلاقه، لأن حصره قد يؤدي إلى الإنقاص مما هو مطلوب في الموضوع، وهنا يمكن أن تكون الإشكالية (ما هو العرف ؟ مثلا) فهذا السؤال العام يمكننا من الإلمام التام بالموضوع.



ولكن أحيانا- ومن خلال ما جاء في المحاضرات أو من خلال ثقافتنا القانونية- تكون لدينا فكرة محددة عن الإشكالية التي يطرحها مصطلح ما، أو نكون عارفين بأن فيه بعض النقاط الثانوية التي لا تحتاج إلى تحليل، بينما توجد فيه نقطة واحدة هي التي تستوجب البحث والتحليل فعندها يمكننا أن نركز على تلك النقطة، وهذا التخصيص للموضوع وحصره في زاوية معينة يجب أن يتم على أساس اليقين التام.

وللتوضيح لا بد من بيان العناصر التي يتألف منها أي مصطلح قانوني.

إن أي مصطلح قانوني يتألف عادة من ثلاثة عناصر هي: مفهومه وطبيعته القانونية ونظامه القانوني.

*- المفهوم:
أي تعريف المصطلح من خلال ابراز عناصره المميزة له عن غيره والمعبرة عن محتواه بعبارات عامة وشاملة وموجزة تسمح لنا بتحديد المقصود بذلك المصطلح وتمييزه عن غيره ومبدئيا يقع التعرض للمفهوم في المقدمة الا اذا كان هو في حد ذاته مثار جدل وخلاف فيمكن ان يقع التطرق له صلب جوهر الموضوع.

*- الطبيعة القانونية:
أي البحث عن تكييف المصطلح وادراجه ضمن احد الاصناف القانونية بغاية معرفة نظامه القانوني العام الذي يخضع له. لان القانون يحتوي على مجموعة من الاصناف القانونية لكل منها احكامه الخاصة به. والطبيعة القانونية مسألة يحددها المشرع بصفة صريحة ومباشرة عادة الا انه قد يغفل عن ذلك وعندها ستكون محل جدل وخلاف بما يستوجب التعمق في دراستها ويكون مكانها بالتالي صلب الموضوع لا في المقدمة.

*- النظام القانوني:
وهو مجموعة الاحكام التي وضعها المشرع لضبط مصطلح ما وذلك من خلال بيان شروطه وقواعد وجوده وزواله. وهو العنصر الاهم في أي مصطلح اذ لا مجال للاستغناء عنها فإما أن يكون هو محور الموضوع باكمله وإما أن يكون هو مصدر تحديد المفهوم والطبيعة القانونية.

فمثلا بعض المواضيع لا يطرح مفهومها ولا طبيعتها القانونية أي مشكل فهما واضحين ومتفق عليهما، عندها تنحصر التساؤلات وبالتالي الإشكالية في البحث عن النظام القانوني.

وعموما إذا كانت عبارة الموضوع مطلقة فيفضل أن نبقي الموضوع على إطلاقه إلا إذا كنا متأكدين من المطلوب.

2-2- موضوع المصطلحين :
ويكون هذان المصطلحان مرتبطان غالبا بحرف العطف / و / الذي يختلف مدلوله باختلاف طبيعة المصطلحين.

§ - فإذا كنا من طبيعة واحدة فإن الواو تعني أننا أمام موضوع مقارنة لأننا عندما نجد شيئان متشابهان أو متماثلان فإننا عادة نقارن بينهما لنحدد أوجه التشابه وأوجه الاختلاف حتى نستطيع أن نميز أحدها عن الآخر.

وفي هذه الحالة فإن الإشكالية يمكن أن تكون مثلا:

ما مدى التشابه بين كذا –وكذا.

أو ما مدى الاختلاف بين كذا –وكذا ؟.

أو هل أن الاختلاف بينهما هو اختلاف مطلق؟

أو هل أن التطابق بينهما هو تطابق مطلق؟ أو نسبي؟

أو هل أن كذا – يخضع لنفس النظام القانوني لكذا ؟

أو هل أن كذا –وكذا - من طبيعة قانونية واحدة؟... إلخ

(مثلا موضوع : الكتب الرسمي والكتب الخطي –الحجر على القصر و الحجر على الرشداء ...)



§ - أما إذا كان المصطلحين من طبيعة مختلفة تماما فالواو تعني أننا أمام موضوع علاقة، لأننا عندما نكون أمام شيئين مختلفين ولكنهما متلازمين فإننا عادة نبحث عن الشيء الذي جمع بينهما أي عن محاور العلاقة التي تربط بينهما فلو لم تكن هناك علاقة بينهما لما كانا متلازمين يفصل بينهما الحرف واو. والإشكالية في هذه الحالة يمكن أن تكون مثلا :

ما علاقة كذا ــ بكذا ــ ؟

أو ما هو تأثيراُ كذا ــ على كذا ــ؟ ... الخ.

مثال: (القاضي وتأويل التشريع - ).



2-3- موضوع الجملة الإقرارية :
وهي الحالة التي يكون فيها الموضوع في شكل جملة مؤلفة من مصطلحات قانونية وكلمات عادية مثل: قواعد تأويل التشريع في القانون التونسي -).

وهنا نحدد الإشكالية بأن نعيد صياغة الجملة في قالب استفهام أي في شكل سؤال:

ماهي....؟ هل...؟ لماذا...؟ كيف...؟ متى...؟

أي أن نقلب الإقرار إلى استفهام ويشترط هنا أن نستخدم حرف الاستفهام المناسب وأن لا يكون اختيارنا عشوائيا فكما قلنا سابقا لكل حرف استفهام طريقة إجابة مختلفة.

2-4- الموضوع الاستفهامي:
وهنا غالبا ما يكون السؤال المطروح علينا هو نفسه إشكالية الموضوع. مع الانتباه إلى أننا أحيانا نضطر إلى إعادة صياغة السؤال إذا ما طرح علينا بأسلوب غير قانوني.

2-5- موضوع في شكل مقولة فقهية :
وهنا يجب أن نحدد الفكرة الرئيسية التي تتمحور حولها هذه المقولة ثم نحاول صياغة تلك الفكرة العامة في قالب سؤال.

هذه هي الأشكال المعتادة للموضوع النظري ولكل منها أسلوب مختلف في استخراج الإشكالية كما بينا.

ولكن يجب على الطالب أن يدرك أنه يصعب في جميع الأحوال تحديد الإشكالية بشكل مقبول ما لم يتوفر الطالب على حد معقول من المعلومات.

كما أن الإشكالية يجب أن تكون مصاغة بوضوح وصراحة على شكل سؤال (...؟) تكون إجابته دائما في شكل مخطط.

3- وضع المخطط
يعتبر المخطط عنصرا وجوبياً وضرورياً في أي موضوع قانوني فهو الإطار الذي سنحرر فيه الموضوع.

ومرحلة وضع المخطط تأتي وجوبا بعد تحديد الإشكالية لأنه من الطبيعي أن لا نبدأ في تحديد معالم الخطة أو عناصرها إلا بعد تحديد الإشكالية أي طرح التساؤل, فالمخطط هو الشكل الذي سنجيب فيه عن الإشكالية التي طرحناها.

وبما أنه إجابة عن الإشكالية فأنه يختلف باختلاف تلك الإشكالية.

ولــكـن كـيـف نستخــرج المخــطـط ؟

بعد فهم الموضوع وضبط مصطلحاته الرئيسية وجمع المعلومات التي نعرفها عن الموضوع، وكتابتها دون مراعاة أي ترتيب، أي نكتبها حسب تسلسل ورودها على أذهاننا.

نبدأ بعد ذلك في عملية الفرز والتبويب فنفرز المعلومات التي تجيب عن الإشكالية التي طرحناها عن تلك التي لا علاقة لها بالإشكالية ثم نفرز المعلومات الهامة عن الثانوية.

وبعد الانتهاء من الفرز نمر إلى تبويب معلوماتنا، وذلك بأن نحاول أن نجمع المعلومات المتشابه أو المتقاربة في مجموعتين رئيسيتين تمثل كل مجموعة منهما أحد جزئي المخطط ونقوم بعنونة كل مجموعة وهذا العنوان سيكون عنوان الجزء i وii.

وبعد ذلك نعود ضمن كل مجموعة لنفرز الأفكار الموجودة فيها إلى فئتين وتكون كل فئة فرع من فروع الموضوع (أ-ب) بعد أن نضع لها عنوانا كذلك.

وبما أن المخطط هو إجابة عن الإشكالية فإن العنوانين الواردة فيها ما هي إلا إجابة تم تقسيمها إلى عنوانين رئيسين ثم إلى عناوين فرعية.*



وخلاصة القول إذا: ان فهما جيدا للموضوع

+ تعريف دقيق للمصطلحات

+ جمع قدر كاف من المعلومات

= طرحا دقيقا للإشكالية

+ إجابة واضحة عن الإشكالية أي مخطط واضح.

وكل ما سبق يؤدي إلى وضع مخطط متكامل ومتماسك وسهل الاستنباط وهذا بدوره سيؤدي الى سهولة تحرير الموضوع.

فلا بد من المرور في المراحل السابقة حتما قبل أن نبدأ في تحرير الموضوع النظري.

Ii- تحرير الموضوع النظري
يتكون الموضوع النظري من عنصرين هما المقدمة (أ) وجوهر الموضوع أو الأجزاء الرئيسية (ب) ويحتوي كل منهما على مجموعة من العناصر التي يجب أن تتوفر عند التحرير.

أ- تحـــرير المقـدمــة:
المقدمة هي أول ما يقرأ من الموضوع لذلك يجب أن تقدم لنا الموضوع ذاته لا أي موضوع آخر، أي أن التركيز في المقدمة منذ بدايتها وحتى الوصول إلى عرض المخطط يجب أن يكون منصبا على الموضوع المراد تحليله فقط ولهذا يجب تجنب المقدمات الجاهزة التي يعتقد الطالب أنها بتعديل بسيط تناسب أكثر من موضوع.

فلكل موضوع خصوصية يجب أن تظهر منذ البداية أي من المقدمة بحيث تكون جميع عناصر المقدمة موظفة لخدمة الموضوع المطروح علينا.

والمقدمة تتألف من عدة عناصر هي :

1-الإطار العام للموضوع أو التقديم العام أو الجملة التمهيدية، 2ـ تعريف المصطلحات القانونية للموضوع، 3ـ لمحة تاريخية عن الموضوع4 – إبراز أهمية الموضوع 5– طرح الإشكالية 6– عرض المخطط.

1-الجملة التمهيدية أو التقديم العام للموضوع :
وهي مدخل إلى الموضوع وتأتي في سطرين أو ثلاثة على أقصى تقدير, وهدفها هو وضع الموضوع في إطاره العام والتمهيد لبقية عناصر المقدمة.

ولهذا يجب تجنب البدء بمسائل عامة تبعدنا عن الموضوع، بل يجب الانطلاق من أقرب فكرة إلى الموضوع وبالتحديد إلى المصطلحات الواردة في الموضوع حتى يتم الانتقال بسهولة إلى العنصر الثاني وهو تعريف المصطلحات

.

2- تعريف المصطلحات القانونية :
وهذا أهم عنصر في المقدمة باعتباره مفتاح الدخول إلى الموضوع، فبدونها يكون من الصعب إن لم يكن من المستحيل الإجابة عن الموضوع، لذلك يجب على الطالب أن يكون ملما بتعريف جميع المصطلحات القانونية الخاصة بالمادة التي يدرسها.

ويجب توخي الدقة في تعريف المصطلحات واعتماد التعريفات التي تمتاز بالوضوح والشمولية وتجنب التعريفات الشاذة.



3- اللمحة التاريخية:
تختلف مكانة هذا العنصر باختلاف الموضوع المطروح فأحيانا يقع الاستغناء عنها لعدم وجود جانب تاريخي في الموضوع. وأحيانا يكون عنصرا أساسيا إذا كان في الموضوع بعد تاريخي، كما أن هذا العنصر يمكن التعرض إليه باختصار.

فوجوده من عدمه مرتبط بالموضوع المطروح علينا, وإذا كان الموضوع يستوجب بسطة تاريخية فعندها يجب التركيز على المحطات التاريخية الرئيسية, دون إطالة.

4- إبراز أهمية الموضوع:
وهذه الأهمية تختلف باختلاف الموضوع .

فمن المواضيع ماله أهمية نظرية,أي على المستوى الفقهي

. ومنها ماله أهمية عملية, أي على المستوى التطبيقي.

وبعض المواضيع لها أهمية آنية باعتبارها من مواضيع الساعة.

وأخرى لها أهمية تاريخية....

وفي جميع الأحوال لابد من بيان أهمية التطرق إلى الموضوع الذي بين أيدينا, وهذه الأهمية يستطيع الطالب تحديدها من خلال معلوماته النظرية التي استمدها من الدرس أو من ثقافته القانونية.

5- طرح الإشكالية :
ويكون طرح الإشكالية دائما في صيغة سؤال (...؟) مع التذكير هنا بما سبق وأن قلناه من أن لكل موضوع أسلوب خاص في طرح الإشكالية. ولكل إشكالية إجابة تتناسب مع السؤال الذي طرحناه.

وهذه الإجابة يجب أن تأتي حتما في قالب مخطط.

6- المخطط :
تعتبر الخطة عنصرا "وجوبيا" وضروريا فهي الإطار الذي سنحرر فيه الموضوع، وهي آخر عنصر في المقدمة. وتمثل الخطة جوابا على الإشكالية التي طرحناها وتبرز موقف الطالب من تلك الإشكالية. وعند عرض الخطة في نهاية المقدمة، نكتفي فقط بذكر جزئيها الرئيسيين (ii-i)، أي دون التعرض إلى الفروع (أ و ب).

فالخطة بجزأيها الرئيسيين فقط آخر ما يكتب في المقدمة قبل الانتقال إلى تحرير الأجزاء.

ب- تحرير الأجزاء الرئيسية للموضوع
لكل منا أسلوبه الخاص في الكتابة يميزه عن غيره, ويصعب عليه التخلي عنه لهذا يمكن الاحتفاظ بالأسلوب الشخصي في الكتابة مع تعديل بسيط تفرضه المنهجية القانونية حيث يخضع أسلوب التحرير في المواضيع القانونية إلى جملة من الضوابط منها ما يتعلق بالشكل ومنها ما يخص الأصل يجب على الطالب مراعاتها عند تحرير أي موضوع.

1-فمن الناحية الشكلية:
يجب أن نراعي عند التحرير المسائل الآتية:

1-1-العنونة:
نظرا لأهمية العنوان فإنه يشترط فيه أن يكون بسيطا، لا تعقيد فيه، واضحا لا غموض فيه، ومعبرا عما سيرد تحته, ويجب أن يوجد في الموضوع القانوني عادة ستة عناوين, اثنان رئيسيان وأربعة فرعية.

1-2- تقديم الفروع :
بعد وضع العناوين الرئيسية (i وii) يجب أن نقدم بسطر أو بسطرين للفروع (أ، ب)، وذلك إما أن يتم في قالب جملة إنشائية تحتوي العناوين الفرعية، أو باستخدام جملة تقنية كالقول بأننا سنتعرض إلى كذا... في (أ) وكذا... في (ب).

1-3- جمل الربط:
وهي جمل تأتي في نهاية كل فرع من الفروع وتهدف إلى تمهيد الانتقال إلى الفرع أو الجزء الموالي.

فعند نهاية تحرير( أ من i ) يجب أن نمهد لـ ( ب من i ) وعند الانتهاء من ( ب من i) يجب أن نمهد( ii ) وعند الانتهاء من ( أ من ii ) نمهد لـ ( ب من ii ) وعند الانتهاء من ( ب من ii ) ينتهي الموضوع بدون خاتمة.

وهذه الجمل الانتقالية من المفترض أن تكون سهلة وناتجة من طبيعة الأمور لأن التحرير يقوم على التسلسل المنطقي في عرض الأفكار وعرض المعلومات وهذا التسلسل يفرض حتما أن تؤدي كل فكرة إلى الفكرة التي تليها.

1-4-التوازن:
بما أن الموضوع النظري مجزء إلى عدة أقسام (جزءان رئيسيان وأربعة فروع) فإنه لا بد من أن يتم توزيع الأفكار بشكل متوازن بين تلك الأقسام بحيث لا يقع تركيز الأفكار في قسم دون الآخر، لأن عدم التوازن يعتبر خللا منهجيا.


2 –أما من الناحية الأصلية :
فيجب أن نراعي عند التحرير:

2-1-أن تأتي المعلومات في قالب إجابة عن الإشكالية التي طرحناها.

فالمسألة لا تتعلق بعرض أفكار وإنما بتحليل أفكار.

فعند تحرير الموضوع يجب أن نوظف معلوماتنا وأن لا نقدمها في قالب سرد مجرد.فطالما أن المطلوب هو الإجابة عن الإشكالية فمن المفروض أن تعرض المعلومات بشكل يؤكد صحة أو خطأ فكرة معينة مع البرهنة على ذلك.

2-2-يجب توخي العمق في التحليل والاختصار في العرض وعدم التكرار.

وذلك بالتركيز على المسائل (النقاط) الرئيسية، وتجنب التعرض لنفس الفكرة أكثر من مرة واحدة ولو في أماكن مختلفة لأن التكرار يعني أن المخطط غير صحيح أو أنه على الأقل مصطنع.

http://www.startimes.com/f.aspx?t=30482971

----------


## Dina amer

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

